# MAGURA Hydraulic Rim Brakes!!!!



## justinboden (Apr 26, 2007)

Everyone remembers these, and everyone who rode 10 years ago wanted some over their v-brake set up.

Now I'm building a 1995 project from the frame up with no rear disc tabs and don't want to use anything aftermarket to convert it since they are either poor quality (A2Z's alignment issues) or too expensive (brake therapy).

I'm hoping the vintage/retro folks can point me too a source besides Ebay which I find it difficult to find a full set up. Not just a lever attachement, not just a brake booster and some pads. 

I am looking for JUST a REAR brake set up. Anyone point me in the right direction or have some tucked away in their garage that they are willing to part with?

Thanks!


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

Find someone who's been riding trials for a while, they're bound to have some spares. You can get HS-33's brand new if you know where to look. If you're talking 1995, you must be looking for HS-22's or even -11's, or Raceline D's or whatever they were called.
Go on over to http://www.observedtrials.net and ask around on there.
Good luck. Maggies blow anyway. And yeah, I'm a trials rider.


----------



## justinboden (Apr 26, 2007)

willapajames said:


> Maggies blow anyway. And yeah, I'm a trials rider.


Is there something better than Maguras that aren't disc?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Westpine ScissorsBrakes but they're pretty rare. I have a half dozen NOS HS-22s but they're all hosed out as fronts.


----------



## corprin (Mar 12, 2007)

okay, they are a bit worn but they are in perfect working order. They came on the M2 I got free from a friend a bunch of years ago.




























$32 shipped and they are yours... paypal.


----------



## andrewthorne (Feb 26, 2004)

*There's a couple of complete sets of HS 33's up on the bay right now*



justinboden said:


> Everyone remembers these, and everyone who rode 10 years ago wanted some over their v-brake set up.
> 
> Now I'm building a 1995 project from the frame up with no rear disc tabs and don't want to use anything aftermarket to convert it since they are either poor quality (A2Z's alignment issues) or too expensive (brake therapy).
> 
> ...


Item # 130116829520

I bought a bikesworth of these from this seller about a month ago. They rock. These are the new versions. While I don't love the aesthetics of the levers, the install with the back brace instead of the weird elbow thing is much cleaner, faster, and less likely to get screwed up when you use the quick release.

Anybody got a couple of boosters, by any chance?

Cheers,

-Andrew


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

justinboden said:


> Is there something better than Maguras that aren't disc?


no, there isn't

at the magura web site, the ad for the wotan fork is a picture of 2 guys in a bathroom, there's graffiti on the wall that says "cables suck."
pretty much sums it up.

The new HS-33 is badarse, not vintage but since you ruled out discs for other reasons maybe that doesn't matter to you. The new mounting system is much better than the old, and they've lightened up the levers a lot, IMO they feel better too. The slave cylinders are the same as ever.

I started with them on my GT RTS-1, the first version with the stupid pulley thing for the rear cantilever that didn't work. That was the one and only thing I hated about that frame at the time, later generations had a better system. HS where the only brakes that didn't require a center-approach cable back then. I haven't installed another cable brake since - they are all garbage by comparison.
Incidentally, I rode with those brakes for 13 years never adjusted them beyond the initial install, never bled, only maintenance I ever did was change pads and they still work as good as ever.


----------



## Hosehead (May 4, 2005)

I'll echo the post above. I replaced a set of early V brakes with some Maggies while I was a shop rat. At the time I was riding enough that I had to adjust the V brakes once a week or more to keep them running up to par. The initial installation on the Maggies was a pain, but after that they were truly set and forget for 8 years.

Hands down they were the best brakes I ever owned. I'm still a bit dissapointed in my Magura Martas after using the rim brakes.


----------



## justinboden (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah I figured that finding a rear would be more difficult than a front given the easy adaptability of front disc compared to rear disc.

I'll have to read up on that other brake, I had never actually heard of the company.

Anyone know of other ways to convert a rear end to disc tabs besides the A2Z adapter and brake therapy? IT is an aluminum rear end so I believe welding is somewhat out of the question.


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

justinboden said:


> Is there something better than Maguras that aren't disc?


I suppose it depends on what you mean by better, but yes, almost any medium to high end v-brake.

disclaimer: I'm ultra picky about brake feel and I prefer minimal lever throw to the bite point.

I've been riding trials for 13 years, have used many Maggie brakes off and on through the duration. My biggest complaint is that unless environmental conditions are perfect, the pistons don't retract equally. More specifically, once you wear the pads down, and use the TPA to adjust the bite point, one pad tends to hang while the other retracts. This often leads to dragging.

If you like the lever to sit way off the bar and then want it to engage nearly at the bar, it's a non-issue and you'll get plenty of retraction for the most part.


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

My problem with Maguras, rim and disc, was always leaking. My first real trials bike had maggies, and they leaked from day one. Bled them over and over, took them to a shop, let them try bleeding them in case it was my fault, had a fellow trials rider bleed them... they never quit. After I broke that frame, I never got them again. For a while I had a stock trials bike with Magura Louise discs front and back, but the master cylinder exploded. So much for them. For me V's grab just as well as maguras, maybe better, and I don't have to worry about bleeding them. Oh, and avid mechanical discs are hard to beat too. But this isn't a trials forum, so I'll shut up...
Trials riders either love or hate maggies. There's lots on both sides, though more people seem to be noticing the advantages of V's lately, especially since dedicated trials pads are finally being made for them...


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

I think I have a set...kind of a bright green color. Lemme look. I might have sold them with a bike a while back. Can't remember.


----------



## justinboden (Apr 26, 2007)

Funny you mention the Magura discs being problematic. I run Magura Louise's on my girlfriends mountain bike and not only are they more difficult to bleed than any other discs but they also seem to need bleeding more often. I haven't been too terribly happy with them overall. I run Hayes on my main bike and they have been great though. I have heard so much about the Magura rim hydraulics and how they seem to never need any maintanence once they are installed. In 1995 I'd see that eye catching neon green/yellow and those guys were automatically awesome in my book. Now its not quite the same, but with only having the option of putting a rim hydraulic, V-brakes or a disc adapter I'm going back and forth between the disc adapter and the Maguras. ANyone know much about the quality of the adapters? I ordered the A2Z rear disc adapter just to see how well it works and am still wiating on it. I've heard a lote about alignment issues but its worth a try if it ends up working since I already have discs lined up for the bike if needed.


----------



## shmrcksean (Jun 15, 2004)

*Maguras and A2Z*

I was running some older (circa 1992 or earlier maybe) HS22s on my singlespeed with a set of Spin composite tri-spoke wheels. I saw the A2Z disc brake converter and figured I'd give a shot. The A2Z product is awesome. Installing it and setting it up was quick and easy and it's perfect. No disc rub and no problems after about 200 miles so far. I'm running Avid BB7's with the set up.

The Maguras, Spins, and Grafton shifter perches (that held my old XT rapidfire shifters when I was running the Magura's on my Mt. Cycles San Andreas) are sitting in a box waiting for the next project.

Here's a pic of the SS with the Maguras and Spins, as well as the A2Z mounted with the Avids. The zip ties are gone now too.


----------

